# jack frost big boulder info



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

one pass for both places. they are across the street from each other but bb is pretty far off of the road (and you used to have to pay a toll to get through a development) bb open all day with night riding, no night riding a JF.

take all of this for what its worth as its dated. i havent been there in at least 6 years or so.

i'm sure someone with more up to date info will chime in if i am wrong.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

jmb320 said:


> got a few passes and think I'm going to check this place out tomorrow to end my season, from what I can tell it's 2 different places? how far apart? does one pass cover both? is one open early then closes and the other opens?
> 
> There website is terrible
> 
> thanks


They are two resorts owned by the same management company and very close to each other; maybe within half a mile of each other. I usually go there because the trails are decent but best of all it does not usually get very crowded on weekends. This year it seems more crowded then it has been in past years though. I am not sure about one pass covering both places but they are so similar to each other there is not much reason to go to both. I think one of the two resorts may also have night sessions but I never like night sessions so I have not checked that out. I usually go to Jack Frost and the park is good although there are a lot of beginners falling all over the place that you have to avoid especially on weekends. I think Boulder also has a park.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a season pass here because they give a really good discount to college students. Anyway, During the Week, JF is open 9am-4pm and BB is open 3pm-9pm, 10pm on fridays. On the weekend, JF is open 8am-4pm and BB is open 8am-10pm. One pass will cover both, most people go to JF in the morning, then head to BB for night riding. You still have to pay the toll if you want to take the route through the development, but if you have a gps or something, you can easily go around it and it only takes like 10-15min to get from JF to BB. 

As for the difference in the two mountains. JF is alot bigger than BB and has more challenging trails, (not that challenging, this is PA) and it only has one park in it. Which if you read my thread called "Respect?" you'll know what your getting into there. During the week though, its pretty empty, def better riding then the weekend so you might be ok. BB is smaller but is pretty much all park, lots of jumps and boxes and rails to hit there with a few trials in between. Hope this helps. If you have any more questions let me know.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

I wonder how the snow is there. I see they are reporting packed powder but I bet it is getting a little wet with the warm weather we are having. My friends and I were also thinking of heading to JF this weekend. And if there is rain in the forecast that plan is out the window.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

I was there this past Friday and Saturday and the snow was still good. No ice, but it's been a pretty warm week, I doubt it will be that nice this weekend. I'll prob be hitting up both JF and BB on Saturday. Hopefully the snow will hold up. As for the 45"-55" base depth they are reporting on their website, I think that's BS we're def getting close to the end of the season.


----------



## NYSnow (Nov 28, 2009)

BoardNbob said:


> I was there this past Friday and Saturday and the snow was still good. No ice, but it's been a pretty warm week, I doubt it will be that nice this weekend. I'll prob be hitting up both JF and BB on Saturday. Hopefully the snow will hold up. As for the 45"-55" base depth they are reporting on their website, I think that's BS we're def getting close to the end of the season.


Thanks for the update. I was suprised how good the snow was 2 weeks ago when I was there but the warm weather this week probably had an effect. I was hoping to head to Europe for one last snowboard trip this year but that did not work out so I may do one more trip to JF before I put the board away.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2010)

I still have passes here, going to go tomorrow. Any snow after all the rain? Website says they are open, I don't expect anything great but wanna use the passes. Anyone out there today or yesterday?


----------



## Liv4Sno (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm looking to close out the season at Boulder May 1st for May Day.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Liv4Sno said:


> I'm looking to close out the season at Boulder May 1st for May Day.


I was there the end of match and they said sunday was the last open day, better check on May 1st.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

jmb320 said:


> I was there the end of match and they said sunday was the last open day, better check on May 1st.


i usually go to jf in the morning then bb at night, bb is more park, but they are both pretty fun, bears creek is small but i like their park too.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Boulder is open weekends only through April to preserve snow then open the first Saturday in may for may day. Last season they had a full trail and lift open on may day. For tomorrow they have a jib park on bunny schuss and their main park still open.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> Boulder is open weekends only through April to preserve snow then open the first Saturday in may for may day. Last season they had a full trail and lift open on may day. For tomorrow they have a jib park on bunny schuss and their main park still open.


bro i think their website said they closed for the season!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

we're still open
03.31.10 | By guido
10a-6p on Saturday. tickets are $25. 1p-6p on Sunday. tickets are only $10.

Sunshine for both days. highs of 60's and 70's.

do yourself a favor and have some FUN IN DA SUN!

they might not be open after this Weekend because of how warm and rainy it's been. But they are definitely having may day.

This will be the 5th Annual May Day at Big Boulder Park and will be coming to you in full 3-D! When: May 1, 2010 Entry Fee: $10 Registration: 10am to 11am Event Start Time: 11:30am Open Format/Jam Session free for all to take the season out on a good note.

I win.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

rgrwilco said:


> we're still open
> 03.31.10 | By guido
> 10a-6p on Saturday. tickets are $25. 1p-6p on Sunday. tickets are only $10.
> 
> ...



niceee!!!! im going next week if u guys are open


----------

